# Voip, iptv & vpn



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi. I realize that is a heck of a topic, but if anyone here is using these technologies would you please PM me. I'm just looking for some info. Thanks


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

I think I've read a thread about that on here before. But apparently it's illegal in the UAE, so there aren't too many topics here on the board (should be pretty easy to find).


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

yep canes PM me for info....... I use em....though not iptv.


----------

